# HELP!! Is it just too late??



## drfting07 (Jul 22, 2006)

Hey guys, 
You may have seen my grow with the rubbermade container. I was lookin very forward to harvesting but it didnt work out. Its sooo dry here however i really need to grow to have something to smoke. I have been looking at lowrider though. It finishes in 8 to 9 weeks and frost hits in mid october here. You think its a pretty good bet i could harvest b4 the plants die from the bitter cold? I really really need some smoke. Lemme know what you think.
Thanks,
Drfting07


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 23, 2006)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> You may have seen my grow with the rubbermade container. I was lookin very forward to harvesting but it didnt work out. Its sooo dry here however i really need to grow to have something to smoke. I have been looking at lowrider though. It finishes in 8 to 9 weeks and frost hits in mid october here. You think its a pretty good bet i could harvest b4 the plants die from the bitter cold? I really really need some smoke. Lemme know what you think.
> Thanks,
> Drfting07


*Well by the time you order your seeds and receive them you will be pushing it. If you need bud it's worth a shot. *


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 23, 2006)

well i just payed for the seeds by credit card from seed boutique, i used them because alot of you said they are very reliable and u get free beans so y not?! I hope it gets here within 2 weeks and i could deff. harvest but if it gets here within a month, the latest it would be here, i'll have to force it to bud early. I'll keep yall posted!!!


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 25, 2006)

well its been shipped


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 25, 2006)

I have a question regarding fox farm big bloom and grow big fomulas. Since lowryder is autoflowering do I use big bloom only? Or a combination of the both? Since it grows so fast i dont see much use in grow big because i dont think i'll have time to use both forumulas. Maybe a very dilluted grow big when its a week or two old every other water and then use the big bloom normally at week 5 or 6? iono guys, Gimme your input.


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 26, 2006)

anyone?


----------



## ganjabanned (Jul 26, 2006)

When a strain guide says "xxx" days to finish that means how much time the flowering process takes.
It doesn't include veg.

Use veg nutrients during veg.


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 27, 2006)

sigh...where is everyone? no one comes here anymore!?


----------



## ftw2012 (Jul 27, 2006)

just so you know people are looking.....wish i knew the answer for you.   sorry


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 27, 2006)

lazy stoners!


----------



## Mutt (Jul 27, 2006)

Has nothin to do with laziness. We can't answer your question.
OD is under Mother natures rule. She decides when things are ready. 
I just put a clone out right after the summer solstice. I'm hoping for an ounce off her. MJ growing where can I begin,
I know. Patience. It has nothing to do with your weed stash. It takes attention to detail, and patience,  Bud don't happen over night, esp. OD. that happens to be the slowest. you just have to wait. Thats where the reward pays off.


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 28, 2006)

i guess?! I mean yes i understand the concept of growing. Ive done it myself a few times! Not new to this game just new to the lowrider strain. I have 3 months left of growing season and im looking forward to seeing how well it really does. I just have no idea what the plant needs nutes whise. iono maybe this isnt the place to be asking.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 28, 2006)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> i guess?! I mean yes i understand the concept of growing. Ive done it myself a few times! Not new to this game just new to the lowrider strain. I have 3 months left of growing season and im looking forward to seeing how well it really does. I just have no idea what the plant needs nutes whise. iono maybe this isnt the place to be asking.


Hey 07, I've never grown LR, but from what I've read of it, when the plant has reached maturity and flowers start forming, the plant is in full flower and should be given a flowering nutrients mix.

Makes sense to me.

Good luck to you man.


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 28, 2006)

i found some 10-60-10 big bloom and some 5-30-5 today, what do u guys think?


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 28, 2006)

well guys i think ive got it down to a science. 

Soil: 55% top soil, 15% peat moss, 10% sand 10% perlite, 5% worm castings, pre-mix fertilizer (what ever is recommended) and a few lava rocks for drainage

I'll plant popped seeds in this mix, weed out the males when sex shows, and when autoflowering comes on strong, i'll flush the rest of the old fertilizer out and start it on a 5-30-5 nute regiment.

Once the plants are 1 week before harvest , i'll flush them a few times and harvest. 

I'll deff. start a journal because i havent read anyone growing lowriders this late and outdoors.

Thank you guys,
Drfting07


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 29, 2006)

im gonna use coco coir instead of peat moss. It holds moisture 10x's better and doesnt mildew. It also holds nutrients just as well as vermiculite! COOL!


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 31, 2006)

hey guys, I got my seeds from seed boutique! Only took 6 days to ship from the UK to VA! Im very happy with my purchase. I just made my soil mix but im not happy with the bloom fertilizer i got from mericle gro. Its 15-30-15 but i just dont trust mericle gro. Has anyone use it? Lemme know what yuh think. The soil mix is excellent so i wont have to worry about gettin big bloom fertilizer for a month and a half. Lemme know what i should look for. I only have the common garden centers and i cant really order anything online. Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## Hick (Aug 1, 2006)

drifting..check your garden center for something "organic", avoid bone or blood meal. IMHO, try to stay away from that "blue" stuff.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 1, 2006)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> weed out the males when sex shows, and when autoflowering comes on strong,


 
If it was me. I'd isolate a healthy male and female and breed. That way your not stuck having to go back to the seedbank to buy more. Then you'll be set for next year. IMHO


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 1, 2006)

Im going to breed one female and i think im going to order earth juice bloom or fox farm big bloom. I'll keep yuh posted


----------



## j.d. (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey bro I started growing about two weeks ago after my first try got eatin by snails  at the start of July. 

I'm doing a couple seeds too and they have a few leaves already, but I almost lost one today. I was trying to transplant to better soil and bein real gentle but it didn't like it and nearly died before my eyes! But its cool, she recovered!

So yeah you can do this last minute grow but theres hardly any room for mistakes. I wasnt sweatin it too much cause I had the 2nd plant as backup. But its cool now as this better soil and nutrients will speed things along before the close o the year. If it was any later, Id have to post to Indoor Grow forum instead 

I wonder when well be able to harvest?


----------



## drfting07 (Aug 4, 2006)

hey errbody! I just stocked up on stuff so i thought ide let you know how everythings goin. The soilmix i made is the the pots, the seeds were sown into the pots when they popped, the pots were watered with very diluted rooting stimulizer and they are now at their grow site. The site gets constant sun from 6am to around 8 or 9pm! around 15 hours of light! I just checked them today and the soil really holds moisture well! It was damp after 24 hours, as if i watered them then. Also since i bought some earth juice bloom nutes i also ordered a ph meter and calibration solution to test the ph of the nutes. Im shooting for 5.8-6.2 and the soil that went into the pots was 6.5 on the dime! Very happy how everything is going. I'm expecting around 3 ounces off all my lowryders considering the sun and nutes. I'll take pics in a few days as i am tryin to go to the site as little as possible. 

Drfting07


----------

